# Xigmatek Utgard



## Darksaber (Mar 20, 2010)

The term Utgard stems from the Norse mythology and means "land of the giants", ruled by Utgard-Loki. The Xigmatek Utgard offers you a unique and useful set of features, wrapped into a sturdy, tall and good looking chassis. We dive into the story to find out if the case will be forgotten or live on just as the legend has.

*Show full review*


----------



## DeathByTray (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the review.
I like how they addressed Midgard's issues and improved upon it. Good job!

Edit: Wow, I'm kinda late with this reply. Weird.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice review Darksaber, thank you.

I was looking for something new for my wife. I showed her and she loves it.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Very nice review Darksaber, thank you.
> 
> I was looking for something new for my wife. I showed her and she loves it.



LOL

This case looks awesome!  Based on what I saw, I'd probably choose this over the HAF 932 that I have.

Didn't catch how big a radiator you can fit in the top of the case... on the inside.  Was looking on Page 2.  Was it there?

Nice review as usual.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2010)

Love it. Really like the layout inside. Was going to get a HAF but now I think this is the route Im going to go. Thanks Darksaber for the review.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 6, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> LOL
> 
> This case looks awesome!  Based on what I saw, I'd probably choose this over the HAF 932 that I have.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know. The wife loves new toys too  (I wonder how far degenerates are going to take that comment...)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Yeah, I know. The wife loves new toys too  (I wonder how far degenerates are going to take that comment...)


Oh, that could get real ugly quick.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Yeah, I know. The wife loves new toys too  (I wonder how far degenerates are going to take that comment...)



I can only assume that's a good thing.  

ONT - What size radiator can be stuffed inside this case??? (That's what she said!)


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 7, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> ONT - What size radiator can be stuffed inside this case??? (That's what she said!)


A very small one. ba - dum - tish.


----------



## naoan (Apr 7, 2010)

Another nice case from Xigmatek, but I'm not a fan of the design (I prefer Midgard). Xigmatek really take this case bussiness seriously, the other day I just bought its Asgard case and surprised by how well built it is, especially for the money ($40 and you get black interior as a bonus) definitely the best in its range. 

I just found it odd that it doesn't have much review on the net (though the one I found all have positive takes), care to make one TPU?


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 7, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I can only assume that's a good thing.
> 
> ONT - What size radiator can be stuffed inside this case??? (That's what she said!)



Well, a dual 12 cm should fit. But you could also just place fans here and mount the radiator on the ceiling, in turn removing the 170 mm fan...should work too.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice review, but a question I have is obviously how the case is laid out that the cables are meant to be routed behind the motherboard tray. Abundant space between the tray and the back panel seems like it would be a win-win situation. I realize that running cables behind the tray on every review would be a bit tedious. But it really looks like it would clean up the completed look of the case.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 7, 2010)

I love this case, short comings aside. All black interior, some dust filters on the bottom, plastic pci bracket locks that actually work and hold well, cable routing clips (never really seen those before, look awesome) cpu cut out, vents, nice. I Do not like how the cage is done, because those are just pains. I also like the cover for the dual 12cm rad (which I thought was obvious from looking at it, but nice to see you say it should work). I love my HAF 932, but the lack of a black interior (yeah I can paint it myself I know) and a place to mount the rad (not wanting to take my fan out and hook it up top) kind of makes it a downer at times. Great review there DS, sorry for the late posting.


----------



## sbt01 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice review, but can I ask something? How much space do you have between the CPU cooler and and the side panel? No chance of installing a 25mm fan(120x120x25)?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 8, 2010)

Im not much of a fan when it comes to the PSU at the bottom of cases but the rest of this case is awesome, i realy like it. Id consider this my new case for my next build. Only issue i can see with it is that you would have to have good cable management with a bottom fan running.


----------



## jagd (Apr 15, 2010)

I have  non-mesh (2 fans at side panel ) version http://www.xigmatek.com/product/chassis-utgard.php and with xigmatek S1283 (159mm ) installed  no room for 25mm thick fan at top fan place at side panel .Mesh version  i dont know ,it looks like may possible because mesh is a bit outside of side panel .

Edit : There is nearly 15mm (1.5cm)  room from end of heat pipes to side panel ,take it 14mm for safety



sbt01 said:


> Nice review, but can I ask something? How much space do you have between the CPU cooler and and the side panel? No chance of installing a 25mm fan(120x120x25)?


----------



## Abstract (May 18, 2012)

I was thinking about buying this 1 question say I get mesh version but then decided later I want to show stuff off could I just put in side panel seen them online for like 16 of would I need to buy whole new case?


----------

